# Sax's Haunt 2010



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

Halloween was great this year. We had the warmest weather I can remember, and once the breeze died down the fog rolled through the graveyard the way it's supposed to. We gave out 57 full-sized candy bars to the teenagers (insurance to make sure they and their friends don't mess anything up) and 3 big bowls of smaller candy to the little kids.

Several pictures below:


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

More pictures:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice...and did i see spiderman on that web?


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep! That one had lots of comments over the last two weeks as parents brought their kids by to see the display being setup. 

"Why is Spiderman caught in that web? Wahhh!"

LOL


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool looking display. Should really try and control the drinking and driving though. With the TOTs and all.:jol:


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice - I love the skelly at the grill.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I like the grilling blucky also. I guess he is trying to put some meat on his bones.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Very cool looking display. Should really try and control the drinking and driving though. With the TOTs and all.:jol:


That was our subtle public service announcement about the dangers of drinking and driving. Got lots of people taking pictures of it.

What else do you do with a spare car in your yard?


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Very nice! I like the scene with the witch.


----------



## JasonXIII (Aug 24, 2010)

very fun haunt, always a change to see a more light hearted haunt, it reminds me of boneville at cedar point if you have ever been


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ooo! love it! Bugs are my favorite car btw, and I love your use for one! lol The witch table is awesome too! I love old bottles.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, there's a blucky trying to hijack your car!

That's one of our favorite things to do with our display - belt a couple of buckies in one of the cars in the driveway and put a battery-operated blacklight in there. Always gets some laughs

My favorite picture is the one with the groundbreaker crawling in front of a biohazard barrel. The expression on the little jack-o-lantern is so funny, as if he's yelling "You idiot! That's toxic waste you're lying in!":jol:


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, there's a blucky trying to hijack your car!
> 
> That's one of our favorite things to do with our display - belt a couple of buckies in one of the cars in the driveway and put a battery-operated blacklight in there. Always gets some laughs


Maybe we'll use hippy-bluckies driving the VW bus next year (tye-dye shirts and a small fog machine).



> My favorite picture is the one with the groundbreaker crawling in front of a biohazard barrel. The expression on the little jack-o-lantern is so funny, as if he's yelling "You idiot! That's toxic waste you're lying in!":jol:


LOL...hadn't thought of it that way, he's where the fog comes out, but it fits. Next year, that groundbreaker will be crawling instead of just laying there.


----------

